# Ashley's Visit ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

For my friends asking about Ashley's visit this weekend ... thank you.

Our visit was shorter than expected because of a last minute volunteer position that opened up for her. So, she arrived here about six o'clock on Friday evening and had to go back home on Saturday around four o'clock.

She will be back in a few weeks to spend a longer weekend with us.

She worked and had classes on Friday before driving here. (Her majors are Psychology and Biology) With that, and knowing that she got up at five o'clock on Friday ... after dinner, we talked for a while and then I encouraged her to get some sleep around ten o'clock. 

I think she loves staying here because I always let her sleep in as long as she wants. I know it's got to be a luxury for her. I had to get up early on Saturday morning because I was expecting a very early morning visit and delivery from someone I had never met before! 

When Ashley did get up we had breakfast and talked more. Mostly about her plans after graduation. She originally planned to take a break from school ... but, is going to at least apply to colleges this spring to continue her education for her doctorate in physical therapy. She knows that it is not going to be easy to get accepted into the best schools for this ... it is highly competitive. And, she is applying to one of the best private colleges right here in Ashburn .. Shenandoah University ... which is extremely hard to be accepted into. It's something like 42 physical therapy students that get accepted into their program. Ashley is a bright young lady and I think she has a great chance of being accepted there ... however, she has to complete a few more volunteer jobs before that. They have to be volunteer positions not related to PT. Her part time job has already given her the hours need to get into the PT program.

Ashley will be applying to other schools ... but, I know she would love to get into Shenandoah. It is only a five minute drive from our home. And, close to everything.

She spent some time helping me get some gifts wrapped for someone special and then we took them over to FedEx. And, then we went over to Whole Foods and drove around a little bit. Time flew and then it was time for her to drive back home. She lives in Maryland ... and, the drive is about an hour and twenty minutes. She always calls me to let me know she got home safely.

Just before she left I took a few pictures of her. She always has that loving look in her eyes ... well, most of the time. LOL Let's just say this is how I always see her looking at me. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, she has the sweetest, sweetest face! I just love it that she is so near to you & that you get to see her so often! I know what fun a kid that age can be to be around---lights up the whole world! Does she graduate now in the summer?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She looks so happy Marie.. I'm glad you had a visit even if it was a shorter one than expected. I HOPE so much she gets accepted to the school near you...wouldn't that be awesome?


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so glad that you guys had a nice visit--I'm sorry it was cut short, but you said she'll be back soon for a longer visit--that will be great. 

I love her plan and I hope that she gets into the school of her choice.

She's so pretty, Marie. She looks so sweet:wub: You guys are lucky to have each other:wub:

Lots of love to you and Snowball...kisses and hugs too:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

She is adorable. I am so glad you got to spend some quality time together. Sleeping in is always good.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Ashley you look like your beautiful grandmother. Marie your little granddaughter is all grown she's beautiful I can see she's so very special, you can see by her smile and her eyes.
I hope she gets accepted into the University 

So glad you had some wonderful time with her


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, what a sweet granddaughter.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, she has the sweetest, sweetest face! I just love it that she is so near to you & that you get to see her so often! I know what fun a kid that age can be to be around---lights up the whole world! Does she graduate now in the summer?


Thank you, Sandi. :wub: 

Her graduation is on May 20th.



Maglily said:


> She looks so happy Marie.. I'm glad you had a visit even if it was a shorter one than expected. I HOPE so much she gets accepted to the school near you...wouldn't that be awesome?


 Thank you, Brenda.:wub: I hope so, too. I forgot to mention that apparently Shenandoah requires all their PT students to use the MacPro. Ashley did say the students can borrow the computers from the school. I told her that if she would get accepted into Shenandoah then she would have her own MacPro as a gift. She still uses the i-Pad that we got her for her high school graduation. She is very grateful when we can help her. 

When we paid for her college education ... part of the bargain was that she keep her grades up to at least at B+ average. Knowing that she was consistently on honor rolls through high school ... I knew she could do it. And, she has. 



kd1212 said:


> I'm so glad that you guys had a nice visit--I'm sorry it was cut short, but you said she'll be back soon for a longer visit--that will be great.
> 
> I love her plan and I hope that she gets into the school of her choice.
> 
> ...


 
So glad you had some wonderful time with her[/QUOTE]
Thank you, Kim. :wub:

Kim, I did tell Ashley about your nephew. She asked me what he is studying at Hopkins. 

Lots of love, kisses, and hugs back to you, Tyler And Trissie.:wub::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> She is adorable. I am so glad you got to spend some quality time together. Sleeping in is always good.


Thank you, Walter. :wub:

My grandmother used to always let me sleep in and I have always fondly remembered that. 

I am so glad Ashley has her own room here. 

When Ashley got to a certain age ... the deal was that before she left to go back home ... she had to put all of her toys, etc. away ... and, make sure her room didn't look like a hurricane went through here! At first, I would help her ... but, as she got older, I knew she should learn to do it pretty much on her own. It was so funny the first couple of times she did it on her own. I went to vacuum her room one day ... and, as I started to vacuum under the bed ... well, that's where half of the stuff went. LOL Now, she leaves her room immaculate and with no coaching from me.



Matilda's mommy said:


> Ashley you look like your beautiful grandmother. Marie your little granddaughter is all grown she's beautiful I can see she's so very special, you can see by her smile and her eyes.
> I hope she gets accepted into the University
> 
> So glad you had some wonderful time with her


Aww ... thank you, Paula. :wub:

Her smile is genuine. And, her eyes express the beautiful young lady that she is inside and out. 



Tanner's Mom said:


> Aw, what a sweet granddaughter.


Aww ... thank you, Marti. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I got so excited seeing the subject: Ashley's visit!!! I knew she would bring a smile to my face and hearing about her and seeing those pix did just that.:thumbsup: She is such a wonderful, beautiful young woman with a heart as big as...her grandma and grandpa's. You must be bursting with pride watching her make the journey into her adult life and all the excitement, discoveries, and even disappointments that will come her way. It's all part of growing up and I know you've been a major source of teaching her what to value in life and providing a great moral compass which will all do her well in life. Hoping she gets lots of acceptances and has to choose the one that speaks to her best wherever it may be. But of course, being near you and Felix would be icing on the cake. 
Does she graduate in May? I do hope you're planning to attend.


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

She is a beautiful young lady and I know she will do just great in physical therapy. Her patient's will just love her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - I got so excited seeing the subject: Ashley's visit!!! I knew she would bring a smile to my face and hearing about her and seeing those pix did just that.:thumbsup: She is such a wonderful, beautiful young woman with a heart as big as...her grandma and grandpa's. You must be bursting with pride watching her make the journey into her adult life and all the excitement, discoveries, and even disappointments that will come her way. It's all part of growing up and I know you've been a major source of teaching her what to value in life and providing a great moral compass which will all do her well in life. Hoping she gets lots of acceptances and has to choose the one that speaks to her best wherever it may be. But of course, being near you and Felix would be icing on the cake.
> Does she graduate in May? I do hope you're planning to attend.


Aww ... thank you so much, Sue. :smootch::heart:

Graduation is on May 20th. And, yes ..., if she attends the graduation ceremony. I am encouraging her to do so ... but, on the other hand I don't want her to do it because of what I would like ... it is her day. 

I have been thinking what I would like to give her as a graduation gift. Of course, she will receive something from both me and Felix. But, for myself, I want to give her something more personal.

I must only have about ten thousand pictures of Ashley! LOL She often says that if we flip though the pictures ... we have a movie right there ... and, she is right! :HistericalSmiley: I have an album I made from the first year of her life ... it is almost day to day photos watching her grow. I also wrote notes next to each photo. She loves looking at that. So, I might make another album with photos from her as a beautiful young child ...and, to her as the beautiful young woman she is today. The problem will be picking the best of the best. LOL

For several years I wrote in a journal, too ... and, especially with all the cute/funny/touching things she said as a young child. Like the moon ...

Once while she was in the car with me and as I was driving down a long curvy road ... she got excited and pointed up toward the sky saying ... "Grandma! Look at the moon! It is so pretty! Follow the moon, Grandma!" 

One time after spending the weekend here she was upset when it was time to go home. She ended up in tears. So, I sat down with her and reminded her how much she loved the moon. Then, I told her that whenever she looked up at the moon ... I would be looking at the same moon as she was. She was living with her Dad at the time. Her Dad told me he couldn't figure out at first why Ashley would beg him to take her outside at night, and in the winter to look up into the sky. She was looking at the moon. :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Barb J said:


> She is a beautiful young lady and I know she will do just great in physical therapy. Her patient's will just love her.


Thank you, Barb.:tender:

No doubt about it that her patients will love her.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Aww ... thank you so much, Sue. :smootch::heart:
> 
> Graduation is on May 20th. And, yes ..., if she attends the graduation ceremony. I am encouraging her to do so ... but, on the other hand I don't want her to do it because of what I would like ... it is her day.
> 
> ...




Oh Marie, that's so touching about looking at the moon. Obviously you made quite an impression on her from a young age. She'll have that forever.
I agree, there's just something about the moon and moonlight. Even looking out over my garden in the moonlight without seeing the moon...I don't know what it is.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Oh Marie, that's so touching about looking at the moon. Obviously you made quite an impression on her from a young age. She'll have that forever.
> I agree, there's just something about the moon and moonlight. Even looking out over my garden in the moonlight without seeing the moon...I don't know what it is.


Thank you, Brenda. :tender:

Yes, that is one of those moments when I was trying to help Ashley feel better. I always loved that she could understand what I was saying about our connection with the moon.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Marie, it sounds like you had a wonderful visit! She looks so happy in the pictures!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I loved your story about the moon. You have Ashley have such a wonderful strong bond and connection. I love hearing about it. You've had such a great influence on her life but at the same time, she is such an amazing you woman (and she was as a child) that that influence complements all of her wonderful values. Just wonderful. BTW did you ask her if she has personally met her college President Freeman Hrabowski. He would love knowing her, I know! He's so proud of his students who love learning.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Your granddaughter looks beautiful - inside and out- Marie!

I'm so happy for you to spend - even though a bit shorter than expected - some quality time with Ashley. 

She looks so happy on the photos, I can imagine how much fun you all had while her visit! 

Alexandra


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mfa said:


> Marie, it sounds like you had a wonderful visit! She looks so happy in the pictures!


Thank you, Florence. :tender:

How are you and Pearlan doing? Hugs to both of you.



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I loved your story about the moon. You have Ashley have such a wonderful strong bond and connection. I love hearing about it. You've had such a great influence on her life but at the same time, she is such an amazing you woman (and she was as a child) that that influence complements all of her wonderful values. Just wonderful. BTW did you ask her if she has personally met her college President Freeman Hrabowski. He would love knowing her, I know! He's so proud of his students who love learning.


Aww ... thank you, Sue.:smootch: 

I will text her and ask her. I forgot to ask her when she was here. I will let you know what she says.



Alexa said:


> Your granddaughter looks beautiful - inside and out- Marie!
> 
> I'm so happy for you to spend - even though a bit shorter than expected - some quality time with Ashley.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Alexandra. :wub:

Yes, we always have fun. She has a sense of humor like mine, too. LOL


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that you had a nice visit-even if it was short. She's just as beautiful as ever. Wouldn't it be just great if she was admitted to Shenandoah!!! I'm keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm so glad that you had a nice visit-even if it was short. She's just as beautiful as ever. Wouldn't it be just great if she was admitted to Shenandoah!!! I'm keep my fingers crossed.


Lynn, somehow I missed seeing this earlier.

Yes, I would love to see Ashley accepted into Shenandoah. However, realistically I don't think that she would get in this year. Hopefully, next. She still is working on required volunteer hours. 

Currently, beside her job and taking her last courses at the university ... she is volunteering at an animal shelter. I love that she is volunteering at the shelter ... this is something I feel she needs to experience.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She is smart to do that Marie. Today the kids that apply for grad programs are ALL smart so they need things that set them apart from their brains. My DD is a prof at a college & she says they are looking for kids that show creativity too, not just smart kids. I think things will change very soon in terms of which kids get accepted to good programs. It is about time!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> She is smart to do that Marie. Today the kids that apply for grad programs are ALL smart so they need things that set them apart from their brains. My DD is a prof at a college & she says they are looking for kids that show creativity too, not just smart kids. I think things will change very soon in terms of which kids get accepted to good programs. It is about time!


I don't know about other colleges ... but, Shenandoah requires volunteer work in a variety of work environments that are not directly related to physical therapy. However, a certain amount of hours are required volunteering in PT, too. Working in a physical therapy office as a paid employee should help her, too ... she really seems to enjoy it and I think that is important.


----------

